# Bulk carrier Lowlands Longevity & cruise ship Costa Classica collision 18/10/10



## shamrock

Lowlands Longevity & Costa Classica were involved in a collision in the early hours of Monday morning in the approaches to Shanghai harbour.

Costa Classica has been severely damaged above the waterline causing one cruise to be cancelled and one to be altered. Future cruises are still under the possiblity of being pulled depending on repairs being carried out.

There doesn't appear to have been much (if any) damage to Lowlands Longevity.

Both ships were on the way into port, Classica was in the process of taking on her pilot at the time of the coming together.

Further details including photo's of Classica's damage can be found here on SN's sister community The Cruising Forum...

http://www.thecruisingforum.com/showthread.php?t=11971


----------



## Jack2

Really sorry to hear about the collision, hope there has not been any human causality.

Jack
International Shipping


----------

